# Pilates during 2ww



## ejw (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello

I have a way to go before I start my 2ww .. but I was just wondering whether anyone has done pilates during this time.

I have been having one2one lessons for nearly a year now and love it .. and I have heard that it meant to be very good for pregnant woman ....

I know aerobics is out of the question .. but wondered whether pilates would be any different.


----------



## Cloud9 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hello EJW

How is it going with your dreg? I do not know about the pilates but I feel I would want to be careful about stomach exercises.

I find it hard to understand how the advice can be to continue life as usual - the 2ww is the most risky time for any conception and putting the body under any undue stresses seems rather irresponsible or even reckless.

I have just phone The Lister nurses and been told that on an EC day you have to be there for 7.30am!! ( difficult to juggle everything for that start time) and lasts all day but the egg transfer would take just as little time and apparently nobody rests afterwards, they just go off and act normally!! what is normal when you know that 1/2/or 3 fertilised eggs are inside thinking about getting ready to implant?

My DH is now having kittens as i told him that the EC and transfer days are not easy to predict in advance and we could only have overnight notice. He is now worried ( good that he has something to worry about in this whole process ) that the EC etc will coincide with a board meeting which woud be very difficult for him to miss. oh well we will just have to wait and see.

Anyway that got that off my chest. I've been doing quite a bit of worrying over the last couple of days.

WARNING I work from home and am self -empoyed but all of you in employment ought to be very careful abut searching, reading and posting on this site during the work hours as it could be held to be gross misconduct and automatic dismissal. That would not really be something that would help anyone going through this process!!

Speak soon


----------



## ejw (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello

All seems be going ok at the moment.  Bit worried that I don't seem to have any side effects .. but I am sur this will be ok!!

We have been told that w/c 20 March is when we can expect to go in for egg collection and transfer .. all depends how well I have responded to the sniffing and when I can start the stimulation injections.

I am sure that they will give you a "window" once you start all the treatment .. and fingers crossed no meetings for husband on that day!  

xx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi EJW, 
I would speak to your instructor. I mentioned it to mine, when I was having physio/pilates on a 1 to 1 and she told me to let her know when tx started so she could bear it in mind  and tailor exercises. I gave up my physio though, as couldn't juggle both. I am back doing classes now, and I would probably not do them during 2ww at all, as they can be quite strenuous.


----------



## bernadette (Feb 16, 2006)

hi ejw,
i have asked this question many times as i love my pilates classes no one has really given me a straight answer . my doc just sat with a shocked look on her face wen hubby told her i was addicted that was thru down reg and stim. on my 2ww i only did one class which was mostly stretching but i told my instructor who is used to doing ante natal classes which is important . i felt a bit guilty after so decided to wait til after result which was bfn but i doubt it was anything to do with 1 pilates class . walking is good if you wanna do some exercise (gentle) ,good luck bernadette xx


----------



## ejw (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone

Can I just ask what tx stands for?

I spoke to my pilates instructor last night and she does a class for pregnant woman ... so I think during the 2ww I will give it a miss ... but if all goes well I will join her class.

xx


----------



## bernadette (Feb 16, 2006)

hi hun tx stands for treatment   bernadette xx


----------

